# Co2 diffuser using sponge filter



## PrimO (Dec 1, 2011)

I have built a small jello co2 reactor for my 5 gallon and one for my 30 gallon. I'm going to try and route the one in the 30 to the intake but on my 5 gallon I was hoping that I could run the hose from the co2 bottle to the 4 way valve that I also have hooked up to my sponge filter.
So what I'm hoping is the co2 will enter into the air hose and into the sponge filter where it will be absorbed into the water. 
I think the sponge filter will work well as a diffuser because it breaks up the air bubbles so well in my tank there are millions of them floating through the water. I have tried hooking it up and I don't have leaks so is there any problems with this approach? Will the air mixing with the co2 cause any effects? Could it also pull co2 out of the bottle to fast? I was thinking maybe a check valve on the co2 hose but I'm not sure how much pressure will build up in the bottle.


----------



## PrimO (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's some pictures to give you a better idea. more plants will be added tonight. I currently have cherries and rainbow shrimp in the tank right now. I'm making a light fixture for it Monday out of aluminum sheet metal and hopefully some root tabs. I want to fill in the back of the tank with DHG and I'm going to carpet baby tears along the front.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

So you're running an air pump at the same time as CO2? Doesn't that sort of defeats the purpose?


----------



## PrimO (Dec 1, 2011)

solarz said:


> So you're running an air pump at the same time as CO2? Doesn't that sort of defeats the purpose?


Lol.. I still have some reading to do........ 
Thank you!


----------



## PrimO (Dec 1, 2011)

Now I under stand I can't use the sponge filter I'm using with an air stone because the co2 will be out gased, but I don't think I have the room for a power head.. Is there a way of using a sponge filter connected through an air hose without having bubbles enter the water? I can just figure something else out for a diffuser.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

PrimO said:


> Now I under stand I can't use the sponge filter I'm using with an air stone because the co2 will be out gased, but I don't think I have the room for a power head.. Is there a way of using a sponge filter connected through an air hose without having bubbles enter the water? I can just figure something else out for a diffuser.


You can try something like this:

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/deco-nano-hang-filter-clear-p-1789.html

I think you can also find this in Big Al's. Just make sure you fill the water high enough so that there won't be splashes.

Oh, and for diffuser, just stick a piece of *disposable* chopstick into the airline.


----------



## PrimO (Dec 1, 2011)

solarz said:


> You can try something like this:
> 
> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/deco-nano-hang-filter-clear-p-1789.html
> 
> ...


Yah I think I'm just going to go with the over the rim filter with a sponge over the intake.
I didn't know about using the chopstick, thanks for the idea.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi:
What would happen is the air from the pump will diffuse the co2 and bring it the surface. Less co2 in contact with water less effectiveness.

dp


----------

